# The end of the fishing vessel Seton Queen



## wildcat45 (Nov 22, 2006)

I did a bit of research on this topic, thanks for the help I got on here, it led me to another site, and to someone who gave me a first hand account of what happened.

Here is the story of the Seton Queen.

http://www.danentwisle.com/blog/?p=137


----------

